# Anyone use Evan's Waterless Coolant



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has used the waterless coolant by Evans in a street driven vehicle and what you thought of their product? I am also interested in their water pump for Pontiacs, any comments on how these pumps perform?

Here is the link to their catalog:
http://www.evanscooling.com/assets/Uploads/Evans-Catalog2.pdf

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

No experience by them, but Water Wetter is awesome. I know several guys that run it. They all run it without antifreeze for track use. It's great when the temps are high enough to not necessitate antifreeze.


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Indecision said:


> No experience by them, but Water Wetter is awesome. I know several guys that run it. They all run it without antifreeze for track use. It's great when the temps are high enough to not necessitate antifreeze.


Water wetter is not the same thing, it is an additive to reduce operating temps. And I hope these guys are not running an aluminum radiator without anti-freeze. You cannot run straight water with anything aluminum, the water will attack the aluminum. Anti-freeze to the tune of about 15-20% will neutralize this affect, water wetter alone will not. Don't get me wrong here, I use water wetter myself, just wanted to point out the problems with running no anti-freeze.

As to the Evans waterless coolant, I haven't personally used any yet but talked with them extensively at SEMA and was pretty impressed with the product. For those of you unfamilar, this coolant is liquid form, but completely synthetic and they make great claims about it and had a nifty dispaly at SEMA showing how it works.

Chris


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

comerz1 said:


> Water wetter is not the same thing, it is an additive to reduce operating temps. And I hope these guys are not running an aluminum radiator without anti-freeze. You cannot run straight water with anything aluminum, the water will attack the aluminum. Anti-freeze to the tune of about 15-20% will neutralize this affect, water wetter alone will not. Don't get me wrong here, I use water wetter myself, just wanted to point out the problems with running no anti-freeze.
> 
> As to the Evans waterless coolant, I haven't personally used any yet but talked with them extensively at SEMA and was pretty impressed with the product. For those of you unfamilar, this coolant is liquid form, but completely synthetic and they make great claims about it and had a nifty dispaly at SEMA showing how it works.
> 
> Chris


They are probably running antifreeze and it was just a misunderstanding on my part. I am not entirely familiar with the product, just knew that they loved it.


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I love it too, currently conducting a side by side comparison between water wetter and the Royal Purple equivelant, (I forget what they call it at the moment). I am sure this has been done numerous times but I like my own data to make an informed decision that I KNOW isn't influenced by the manufacturer. 

Just wanted to clarify so noone would ruin their brand new aluminum radiator by running straight water! LOL


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I rn it in a small block Chevy and a 505 aluminum IA2 Pontiac. Both are blown. No problems with either. Make sure there is no water in your system. You run the straight coolant. Systems seem to stay pretty clean. 
My 455 Gto runs a 50 /50 mix with water. I did 'hammer' the diverter plate on both the Pontiacs, and that seems to make the most difference in getting the motors to run cool.

rich


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

injn37 said:


> I rn it in a small block Chevy and a 505 aluminum IA2 Pontiac. Both are blown. No problems with either. Make sure there is no water in your system. You run the straight coolant. Systems seem to stay pretty clean.
> My 455 Gto runs a 50 /50 mix with water. I did 'hammer' the diverter plate on both the Pontiacs, and that seems to make the most difference in getting the motors to run cool.
> 
> rich


:agree:agree:agree

The diverter plate made a huge difference in my temp.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I have heard others say that there is a problem if you are out and lose fluid it becomes a problem because you cannot top it off with water because the two don't mix. I think I will stick with a 50/50 anti-freeze mix with water wetter.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

comerz1 said:


> And I hope these guys are not running an aluminum radiator without anti-freeze. You cannot run straight water with anything aluminum, the water will attack the aluminum.


i have aluminum radiator and cylinder heads on my dragster and it has never had anything but water since new in 2002.:confused


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

66tempestGT said:


> i have aluminum radiator and cylinder heads on my dragster and it has never had anything but water since new in 2002.:confused


I think the issue comes from running the recommended _Distilled Water. Distilled water is absent of any minerals in the water, so it attacks the aluminum to get those minerals. Every manufacturer of aluminum radiators will tell you the same thing. Of couse, if you have an iron block it isn't a good idea anyway because it will cause severe rust I would think. Something worth checking into.

As for running low on the Evans coolant due to a leak or what ever the cause, they told me they typically recommend keeping an extra gallon in the vehicle for such occassions, but they claim since it is a "closed system" and the boiling point is so much higher, the risk of losing fluid due to boil over is significantly reduced. The only reason for the back up fluid is for the failure of a part, (e.g. radiator hose). 

Did they completly sell me on their product? Nope. But I am keeping an eye on it and looking for reviews, always looking for the best option out there for everything!

Chris

Added: And I believe the name for the issue with straight water in an aluminum radiator is electrolysis, but I could be wrong on that. Just like to pass along information I come across from time to time._


----------

